# My Most Recommended Recordings of Works from the TC Project - 81 - 85



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

.

*81. Chopin: Ballades*
*Piano:* Rubinstein
(1959)










*82. Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8*
*Piano:* Katchen
*Violin:* Suk
*Cello:* Starker
(1968)










*83. Verdi: La Traviata*
*Conductor:* Rescigno
*Main Cast:* Callas, Valletti, Zanasi 
*Orchestra & Chorus:* Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus	
(1958)










*84. Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"*
*Conductor:* Munch
*Orchestra:* Boston Symphony Orchestra
(1958)










*85. Berg: Violin Concerto*
*Conductor:* Ozawa
*Soloist:* Perlman
*Orchestra:* Boston Symphony Orchestra
(1978)


----------

